# how to make a worm harness?



## wdrcvr88

Where do you get the materials and what materials do you use? I can probably figure out how to make it from there. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Gju42486

wdrcvr88 said:


> Where do you get the materials and what materials do you use? I can probably figure out how to make it from there. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=how+to+tie+a+worm+harness&aq=f


----------



## wanderin_eyes

Alot of the tackel stores carry the material now depends where your located.

Also http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc3/howtotie.html


----------



## K gonefishin

For single colorado blade applications here is what you want to start with.

A variety of 6mm beads in different colors.

# 2 Octopus hooks for the top hook- I like Gamagatzu
# 6 trebel hooks for the bottom hook spaced about 2-3 inches apart, I snell both hooks (mustad triple grip, eagel claw kahle hooks, gamagatzu EWG) (extra wide gap)
Quick Change Clevis's- make sure they have the little nipple on them and they are the ones to accomodate large blade in the #4-#8 range

20 pound Seaguar Flourocarbon Line- carbon pro or Invisx

make them anywhere from 4-7 ft long ( I like 5-6) then wrap them on pool noodles, finish them off with a small barrel swivel to connect to either an inline weight or bottom bouncer. 

This is my way of doing it and I've been making them this way for years and they hold up very well and you can catch mulitple fish on them, the line is durable and invisible to the fish. 

Have fun with the colors creating your own color combo's.

Craig at Erie Outfitters in Sheffield lake is the harness supply store to visit in the central basin if your in the western basin Fisherman Warf has alot of stuff or search online to order.


----------



## Bobinstow90

Rod Makers Shop (strongsville) and Erie Outfitters (sheffield lake) both have all your needs. They would likely both give ya a few tips if you have questions and are shopping there.


----------



## jfniebel

Go to this link and get yourself one of these. It is the best knot tyer I have ever seen and it's cheap. Worm harnesses in 60 - 90 seconds with two hooks. Cabelas have them also at about the same price but you have to pay shipping. Let me know what you think. If you are in Port Clinton, OH go downtown across from the fish processing ploant to the bait store. They have the best selection of blades I have ever seen in one store.

http://www.bruceburr.com/rudy.htm


----------



## wdrcvr88

Wow. Thanks alot guys, we have been doing really well on worm harnesses in Cleveland, but alot of our store bought ones are breaking when we get a big fish on. I am hoping to make some with more quality, i appreciate the help.


----------



## K gonefishin

wdrcvr88 said:


> Wow. Thanks alot guys, we have been doing really well on worm harnesses in Cleveland, but alot of our store bought ones are breaking when we get a big fish on. I am hoping to make some with more quality, i appreciate the help.



Store purchased spinners blow, making them youself is the only way to do it. 

You can probably skip the snell gadget I can snell two hooks in 20 seconds or less and I was born with two hands so it's free to use them LOL. 

Craig litterly has a WALL of blades and beads in all the best Erie colors and his prices are half of the warf charges on the beads, blades just a tad cheaper, plus if you fishing cleveland he's closer. The warf carries the same lineup as Erie Outfitters, they do have a ton of blades I have purchased 100's from them, always in the spring when fishing up there.


----------



## pastordon

If you have an addictive personality, look out. Of course this is coming from a professional counselor and pastor. I can't pass up buying a few more blades every time I go by craigs of rodmakers. It is a good thing rodmakers is 38 minutes away and craigs is about 45 minutes away and I haven't started ordering things online yet. Once you get started its a lot of fun. I want to say thank you to Gary Zart for the 2 seminars he did over the winter(Polish American Club and Vic's) which got me started and to Shortdrift who taught me to snell a hook. A great web site is to google fishing knot and they will show you in an animated way how to tie any not you want.


----------



## KaGee

I'd be screwed without Rudy's snell tyer... I'm all thumbs trying to snell a hook without it.


----------



## looking4fish

Thanks for the rig setup. I went out of Rocky River 50-60 FOW last Sunday with dipseys and stingers. Trolled from 6a - 10a and got skunked. Looks like harnesses are what's working best. Going to try them this weekend if the weather will allow. Thanks again.


----------



## FishWrangler

Another option you might want to check out is Jann's Netcraft. They have an online site, but I am not allowed to post links yet, so you will have to google it.

They are located in Maumee, OH but I order everything from them online. Their prices are good and they have a huge selection, but I would also say that their website is a pain to navigate. You are better ordering a catalog from them, then you will have the part numbers to order with. Also, their shipping charges are a bit high, so I would definitely combine as much in an order as possible.


----------

